# Fragen zu Forellenweiher



## andy_g (17. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgende Frage:
Ich habe vor mir einen Forellenweiher zu pachten der Jahre lang erfolgreich betrieben wurde. Da der ehemalige Besitzer seit zwei Jahren verstorben ist und seine Nachkommen kein Interesse haben werde ich mich drum kümmern:
folgende Fragen hab ich:

1. Ist es möglich nur Futter aus Eigenanbau zu füttern und welches kann man bedenkenlos füttern (habe eigene Landwirtschaft daher sind Mais , Weizen, Roggen, und andere Getreidearten in großen Mengen verfügbar

2.Wie viele Forellen sind auf 1 m³ Wasser ideal, sollte ich auch durch Weissfische besetzen als futter oder sind diese nicht für Forellen aus Zucht geeignet zum fressen

3.Gibt es Verbote in bayern welche Arten ich in meinen privatenForellenweiher besetze:
möglich wären ja theoretisch zb. Bach- Regenbogen- Lachsforellen etc

4.Welche Forellenart ist am wirtschaftlichsten in der Haltung

5.Sollte man täglich füttern ( falls ich lieber forellenfutter kaufen soll könnt ihr mir ja evtl einen tip geben, aber am liebsten wäre es mir aus eigenem anbau wenn dass auch zu empfehlen ist.

Vielen dank im vorraus, wie ihr seht stehe ich ganz am anfang als Teichwirt und hoffe das mir hier etwas geholfen werden kann. Bin über jeden tip dankbar!!!

Gruss Andy


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen im Board.#h #h #h #h 


Wie groß ist der weiher ???
Wie lange besteht er ???
Sind schon fische im teich ??
Wie tief ist er ???

sind nur einpaar fragen !!!!!:q


----------



## andy_g (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

der weiher ist ca 12 meter lang und acht meter breit, der weiher selbst ist künstlich aus stein,besteht ca 20 jahre wird aber seit 5 jahren nicht mehr genutzt und steht leer. ca 2,5 bis 3 meter tief


----------



## THD (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

Hi andy g,
erstmal herzlich willkommen hier.

Sorry, bin nicht der Experte für Forellenfutter, aber einige Anmerkungen erlaube ich mir trotzdem:
Zu 1. Nur pflanzliches Futter wird bei Forellen nicht klappen, Getreide oder Mais hat zwar einen hohen Zuckeranteil (Mehl) aber recht wenig Protein und ganz wenig Fett,
damit kommen Forellen nicht klar, biologisch sind die eher auf tierisches Eiweis und Fett
angewiesen, ich bezweifele dass der Forellenmagen dies verdauen oder aufnehmen kann, unterstützen könnte man dies zwar durch Schroten des Getreides aber dann müsstest du es wieder peletieren um es anbieten zu können. Eine Beimischung (gerade Soja, evtl. Raps) zum Forellenfutter kann Sinn machen.
Zuchtforellen nehmen Mais auf, verdauen ihn aber nicht und bekommen Probleme ihn wieder los zu werden.
Ich habe Bekannte die verfüttern mit leidlichen Erfolg Brot oder Brötchen als Zufütterung an Forellen.

2. Besatzmenge pro m3: Hängt stark von der Wasserqualität ab. 
Weißfisch als Proteinquelle: klappt nur bei kleinen Weißfischarten z. Bsp. Moderlieschen oder massenhaft Brut, aber da ist es recht schwer ein Gleichgewicht einzustellen, zu viele Forellen - bald keine Brut, zu wenig Forellen - bald zu große Weißfische (außer Moderlieschen u. Ähnliche).
Die "Lebendfuttervariante" erlaubt dir auf jeden Fall einen viel geringere Forellendichte als bei Zufütterung.

3. Bin kein Bayer, aber ich denke nicht.
4. Forellenart: eindeutig die Regenbogenforelle, wächst gut und schnell und stellt geringe Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität.
Falls du doch die Lebendfuttervariante vorziehst, sollte man über Bachforellen nachdenkern.

5. Wenn du auf Gewichtszuwachs aus bist ist regelmäßige Fütterung eindeutig von Vorteil.

Aber:....
Wenn du Teiche hast und anscheinend recht viel Futter für Verwerter von Pflanzlicher Kost hast, dann setz doch Karpfen und Schleien ein (vorausgesetzt dein Wasser ist nicht zu kalt).

Grüße THD


----------



## BigBonsay (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

hiho andy,

du willst nen forellenpuff draus machen ?

hmmm, meiner meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht, denn rechne mal die kosten 

pacht
besatz ( ist ein züchter in der nähe ? wenn nicht ein problem !)
Futter ( für raubfische )
pflege
als puff musst du das anmelden und auflagen des landes erfüllen, die sind meist nicht ohne !

gegenüber dem was du einnehmen willst
12 x 8m höchstens 6 - 8 mann damit es keinen stress gibt

meine ehrliche antwort ?

vergiss es und nehme ihn als privaten teich und mache da das was du willst aber nicht öffentlich, denke an die wasserrechte, wie lang sind die noch gültig ? erkundigen kannst du dich bei der unteren wasserbehörde, die helfen dir weiter


----------



## THD (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

@ andy g
Hier hats inzwischen neue Infos gegeben, wie siehts denn mit dem Zulauf aus, hast
Infos über die zufliesende Minimalwassermenge ?

So ein Becken ist für Karpfen nicht optimal, mit Forellen klappts (bei ausreichendem Zufluss) und Zufütterung.

Ich denke du kannst Bedenkenlos erstmal 300 Forellen (ca. 1 St / m3) einsetzen, bei Besatz mit ca. 15-18 cm großen Fischen schon 4 mm Futter verfüttern, fang mit schwimmendem Futter an und hör auf zu füttern, wenn du merkst das die Pelets länger als 3 sec. schwimmen.
Wenn sich alles eingespielt hat, kannst du beim zweiten Bersatz auf 500 Fische gehen.

Vorausgesetzt der Zufluss stimmt.

Das mit den Weißfischen kann du im Steinbecken vergessen, außer du kannst regelmäßig große Mengen Brut besorgen.
THD


----------



## THD (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

Sorry, ich bin wohl zu langsam.

BigBonsay hat Recht, wenn das ein Puff werden soll - vergiss es.

Zieh dir lieber ein paar Fische, verkaufe an Bekannte einige, das hast du mehr davon und auch weniger Stress.

THD


----------



## andy_g (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

darf ich als privatmann die fische weiterverkaufen?wäre es mir gestattet die fische zu räuchern und ab hof zu verkaufen ( ist ja ansonsten bei allem was von der landwirtschaft abfällt erlaubt )


----------



## vk58 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

Braucht man denn zum Betrieb eines kommerziellen Forellenteiches eine bestimmte berufliche Qualifikation?


----------



## THD (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

Hi andy,
schwierige Frage, kenne jemanden, der macht das, aber ob der das darf weiß ich nicht,
evtl. kennst du jemanden, der Frischfleisch ab Hof verkauft, frag den mal.
Evtl. weiß die Gewerbeaufsicht da mehr.
THD


----------



## andy_g (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

ja werd ich machen oder ich frag mal beim landwirtschaftsverband nach, was versteht man unter nem puff? Also in andrer hinsicht kenn ich das schon aber was meint man damit in der teichwirtschaft?


----------



## THD (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

Ob man bei einem 100 m2 Teich gleich von kommerziellen Teich sprechen muss, weiß ich nicht, wie gesagt bei nem Puff greifen gleich viele Auflagen (Versicherung, Toiletten
u.v. m.)

Wenns um Großfütterung von Besatzfischen geht, seh ich da eher weniger Probleme.
Machen hier viele, hab noch nie was von Steuer, Aufsicht, oder Kontrolle gehört.
THD


----------



## THD (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

Ah, also unter nem (Forellen)-Puff versteht man einen Teich, in den Speiseforellen
getan werden und dann gegen Entgeld die Erlaubnis erteilt wird, diese herauszuangeln.
THD


----------



## andy_g (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

da ich nahe der "fränkischen schweiz" wohne wo es viele Forellenweiher gibt werde ich mich da mal erkundigen. ich möchte das ja nicht hauptberuflich machen sondern eben etwas nebenbei machen....und wenn ich ein paar euros raus holen kann warum nicht.ich denke 300 forellen kann ich schon unter die leute bringen.wiviel kg futter werde ich für 300 forellen kaufen müssen? habe von gepressten und extrudierten futter gehört, ist schwimmendes futter besser.habe auch einen futterautomaten am teich der wir wahrscheinlich mit sinkendem futter befüllt,oder?


----------



## THD (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

andy, ja am besten, du sprichst mal mit denen, zum Futerbedarf, wenn du die o. g.
Größe in einem Jahr auf 300 gramm bringen willst, denke ich, brauchst du ca. 100 kg Futter. Gepresstes und extrudiertes Futter sind nach meinen Kenntnissen das Gleiche,
Schwimmfähiges Futter hat den vorteil, dass es besser zu dosieren ist, durch die höhere Verweildauer im Wasser eher aufgenommen wird, schwächere Fische auch was abbekommen und auch der Teich langsamer verschlammt, ist aber auch ca. 1/3 teurer.
Futterautomaten (Pendel) sind eher was für höher komprimiertes Futter (sinkend).
THD


----------



## andy_g (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

alles klar, vielen dank ihr habt mir bis jetzt sehr weiter geholfen bin sehr positiv überrascht von diesem Forum.werde morgen wieder rein schaun vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar auf dieses thema

Gute Nacht zusammen Andy
( muss um halb sechs wieder raus... )


----------



## BigBonsay (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fragen zu Forellenweiher*

hiho andy,

mach es doch so das du erstmals deine kumpel und freunde einlädst zum angeln, da legt ihr dann "zusammen" so jeder 15 € für besatz und kosten  und so und sag deinen freunden dann das sie mundpropagander machen sollen, so füllt sich dein teich mit anglern jedes WE und du hast das was du wolltest nur halt privat


----------

